# Pobieranie wszystkich możliwych pakietów l10n

## master66

Zauważyłem taki problem, że przy emergowaniu kde-l10n albo openoffice-bin, mimo zaznaczonego tylko 'pl' w LINGUAS, pobierane są wszystkie możliwe paczki lokalizujące, co szczególnie w wypadku OpenOffice'a jest bardzo obciążające partycję z distfiles.

Mój emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================                             

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7500_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 06 Jan 2010 21:45:02 +0000                                                      

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                            

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                            

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1                                                                    

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0                                                                              

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0                                                                              

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                              

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl    http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl     http://gentoo.po.opole.pl       ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl        ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/     http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/java-overlay /usr/local/portage/layman/voytheq-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib curl cxx dbus dvd dvdr dvdread exif expat ffmpeg firefox fortran gd gdbm gif gmp gpm gstreamer hal iconv imagemagick java java6 jpeg kde latex lcms lm_sensors mad mmx modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pmu png posix pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection session slang smp spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd threads truetype unicode vhosts wifi xine xml xorg xulrunner xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Last edited by master66 on Mon Jan 25, 2010 1:33 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## tgR10

probowales

```
LANGUAGE="48"

LINGUAS="pl"

```

nie uzywam ani jednej ani drugiej aplikacji, ale swoich czasow uzywalem openoffica i chyba nie wystepowalo to u mnie

----------

## soban_

Tak jak napisal @tgR10 musisz miec te dwie linijki w /etc/make.conf . Nastepnie zapusc:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -avquDN world

  nastepnie sprobuj pojechac kde i openoffica  :Wink: 

----------

## master66

rzeczywiście, poszło tak jak powinno  :Smile: 

dzięki Panowie  :Smile: 

----------

## master66

Niestety, problem występuje nadal przy próbie emerge koffice-l10n. Obie zmienne LANGUAGE oraz LINGUAS są poprawnie ustawione, przed pobraniem poprawnie mi wyświetla zawartość LINGUAS, jednak pobiera wszystkie lokalizacje. Może to jakiś błąd ebuildu koffice'a??

----------

## soban_

Mozesz pokazac to co tryb tekstowy zwraca gdy probujesz zainstalowac koffica? Oraz wklej zawartosc swojego /etc/make.conf .

----------

## master66

emerge -pv1 koffice-meta:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/eigen-2.0.10  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/koffice-l10n-2.1.0  USE="(-aqua) -doc (-kdeenablefinal)" LINGUAS="pl -ca -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -fr -fy -gl -hne -it -ja -kk -nb -nds -nl -pt -pt_BR -sv -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 278 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/pstoedit-3.50  USE="imagemagick -emf -plotutils" 874 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkdcraw-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/wv2-0.4.2  USE="zlib" 443 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/koffice-data-2.1.0  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal)" 74,366 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/glew-1.5.1  386 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/koffice-libs-2.1.0  USE="opengl (-aqua) -crypt -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -openexr -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/kpresenter-2.1.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/kspread-2.1.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -solver" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/kword-2.1.0  USE="wv2 (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -wpd" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/kplato-2.1.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/krita-2.1.0  USE="kdcraw opengl pdf tiff (-aqua) -debug -gmm (-kdeenablefinal) -openexr" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/karbon-2.1.0  USE="pstoedit (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -wpg" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/kchart-2.1.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/koffice-meta-2.1.0  USE="nls" 0 kB

Total: 16 packages (16 new), Size of downloads: 76,345 kB
```

/etc/make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl \

        http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl \

        http://gentoo.po.opole.pl \

        ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl \

        ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ \

        http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="X -a52 -aac acpi alsa apache2 -arts -asf cairo cdr -crypt -cups curl dbus -doc -dri dvd \

    dvdr dvdread -encode exif expat ffmpeg firefox gd gif gmp -gnome -graphviz gstreamer hal -handbook \

    imagemagick -imlib -ipv6 java java6 jpeg kde -kdeenablefinal latex lcms -ldap lm_sensors -lvm1 mad mmx \

    mp3 mpeg nls nptl nptlonly -ogg opengl -oss pcre pdf pmu png posix -qt3 qt3support qt4 \

    -semantic-desktop slang smp -sqlite sse sse2 svg -tcl -theora threads -tk truetype unicode vhosts wifi \

    win32codecs xine xml xulrunner xvid"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

LINGUAS="pl"

LANGUAGE="48"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

PORTAGE_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/local/portage/"

```

----------

## soban_

 *master66 wrote:*   

> emerge -pv1 koffice-meta:
> 
> ```
> LINGUAS="pl -ca -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -fr -fy -gl -hne -it -ja -kk -nb -nds -nl -pt -pt_BR -sv -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 278 kB
> 
> ...

 

No to chyba jest ok, skoro tylko pl?

----------

